# Chassing some big barra at awoonga



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Heading up to Lake Awoonga early tuesday morning chasing some meter plus barra for 3 days from the yak :shock: :shock: , theres quite a few of us from BFO heading up, with TerryH and myself with the yaks (team Yak) were hopeing to out fish the boaties but we are outnumbered. Wish me luck boys. hopefully a few new hall of fame fish :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck Lee

I didnt like that place when I was there last year. The ramp was a real turn off.

The best thing bout the Yak is that you will be able to launch near the kiosk and not have to go thru that bs at the ramp.

Should be good there no reason why you can't catch one from a yak, just would love to see you catch a big one. 

I might give it a go at Lenthalls in the new year if you have some luck.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

well ill give it one hell of a crack sel thats for sure, ill be doing at least 2 night sessions as well, ill be happy with one good barra but I hope it comes early in the trip :lol: :lol: . lenthalls is a great looking dam cant wait to give it a crack sometime. Monduran is also on the list 8) . did you have the tinny up at awoonga??

Lee


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> did you have the tinny up at awoonga??
> 
> Lee


Yes mate, lucky for me, my boat but my mates car, so he did all the walking up and down the massive hill at the ramp, you been there b4?

We spent 5 days straight casting baitcasters for not one fish, I did get a hookup one night just in front of the camping area but it got off 

Hope u have better luck then I did. Make sure you take some drop bears with you, thats all John Mitchell the guide up on the dam uses.

My mate has been out with John three times now and thats all he uses. Also he only uses spinning reels in 30 size with 20 pound braid.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

No I havnt been there yet, sorry to hear you didnt do well. I have got 2 outfits sorted.

1- a 7" hardstick 4-8kg with 4000 Tierra loaded with 20lb fins.

2- 1 6'8" pflueger trion 5-8kg BC with an Abu Revo stx (24lb drag) loaded with 30lb fins

we will have the full moon so things are looking good 

Lee


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Good luck lads, it is a massive body of water up there. From all reports they are getting into a few so its looking good for ya!


----------

